# Proyectos de modelismo naval



## skywalker3232 (Ene 16, 2015)

Proyectos de modelismo naval

Saludos, estas fotografías de más abajo muestran los avances en la construcción de dos modelos con unas dimensiones bastante grandes. Se trata de la Perla Negra de piratas del caribe y el "insumergible" Titanic; El primero mide unos 80 cm de largo, y está construido integramente de madera, sin iluminación interior, pero con un trabajo tal que desafía a alguien tan experimentado como yo (A partir de ahora viene lo dificil: Colocar TODAS las cuerdas , velas, y demás detalles del barco, que gracias a dios, dispongo de los planos e instrucciones de montaje ). El Titanic sin embargo, lleva mucho más trabajo, ya que  desde hace tres años y aun no está completamente acabado, aquí lo más dificil es la instalación electrica que lleva dentro: 200 leds que iluminan un maquetón  que mide aproximadamente 115 cm de longitud.... Y el casco tiene más de 15000 palillos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2015)

Están muy buenos ! 



skywalker3232 dijo:


> Proyectos de modelismo naval
> 
> Se trata de la Perla Negra de piratas del caribe y el "insumergible" Titanic....



Mi próximo proyecto es un Cutty Sark 







http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/whisky...-de-escocia-12981-MLA20069240076_032014-F.jpg

sin yelo


----------

